# Whats a entry plan?



## CrimsonSeil (5 Sep 2004)

I keep calling the recruiting center but they never answer I thought it would be faster. Defininately faster, that I ask here. So here it is. Whats a entry plan and if I want to be a infantry soldier do I need one?


----------



## Sundborg (5 Sep 2004)

Entry plans are just different ways of getting in the military.  There are many different ones, for example:  Non Commisioned Member, Direct Entry Officer, and Regular Officer's Training Program are just a few.


----------



## rdschultz (5 Sep 2004)

One thing to mention about the recruiting center never answering.  Are you leaving messages?  

Its fairly common for many businesses (banks spring to mind) to screen calls.  The recruiting officer I dealt with was no different.  When someone calls and leaves a message, it enables the person recieving the call to find out who the other person is (so they can get their file ready, and in front of them), and it enables them to try to ensure that you have their full attention when they do call back.  It also seems to be common practice for a lot of people not to leave messages because they "don't like talking to machines".   This pretty much ensures that you'll never get ahold of them.


----------



## CrimsonSeil (5 Sep 2004)

If entry plans are ways in getting in the army is it essential that I apply for one?


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Sep 2004)

Seil,

everyone enters the military on one entry plan or another. When you visit the Recruiting Centre and discuss your desire to join, they will outline to you what they are.

I see from your profile that you are 16 years old. From this is suspect you are thinking about joining the Reserves as a soldier. Since you are unlikely coming with past experiences or skills that may be recognized, you will not have to worry about various entry plans other than a basic enrolment.

This is not something you need to worry about at this time.

If you want more details, go talk to a Recruiter, in person. If you must call, be very specific that you want information on what steps you should take to start an enrolment application, that gives the Recruiters something to work with, rather than a vague request to "call back."

I would also recommend that you read through the many informative threads linked from the FAQs in the Recruiting forum.

Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/forums/threads/17073.0.html

Recruiting FAQ Sub-board --   http://army.ca/forums/index.php/board,18.0.html


----------

